# questions regarding the "trunk opening by itself" issue



## feh (May 29, 2011)

Hello folks.

My trunk latch mechanism is apparently fried - it hasn't work in several months, and now the trunk is opening by itself. I have seen the other threads on this issue, but I have a couple immediate questions:



will it open by itself if the car is locked?
if yes, is there a fuse I can pull to prevent it?

I don't want the trunk to open while I'm driving, or parked outside when it's raining, and its gonna be a few days before I can get it fixed.

Thanks.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

It depends on what's broken. If it's just the switch on the trunk, then it shouldn't be an issue when driving or locked. However, if it's the fob, then it could happen when locked. I'm not sure about driving.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The trunk won't open while the engine's running if the car isn't in park (auto) or in neutral with the handbrake up (manual).

As ChevyGuy said, the answer to #1 depends on what's doing it. The trunk will not open if it's the trunk switch that is bad & the car's doors are locked. It WILL open if the remote is the one sending the signal.


----------



## cruzeie19 (Jun 11, 2019)

feh said:


> Hello folks.
> 
> My trunk latch mechanism is apparently fried - it hasn't work in several months, and now the trunk is opening by itself. I have seen the other threads on this issue, but I have a couple immediate questions:
> 
> ...




This has been happening to me for 12-16 months. 2011 Eco. Never once while driving. Frequency hasnt increased. Have not had it diagnosed.


----------



## feh (May 29, 2011)

cruzeie19 said:


> This has been happening to me for 12-16 months. 2011 Eco. Never once while driving. Frequency hasnt increased. Have not had it diagnosed.


I replaced the trunk switch. Easy job. Got the new switch from rockauto

Search youtube for a tutorial, if you'd like to replace yours.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

On occasion, my trunk would lazily open and many times it would be because I would hit the button on the remote accidentally - think butt dialing - and the trunk would look closed until I did a sudden stop and voila - open trunk in the middle of the road. To combat this, I added a spring assist to my trunk. 

Here is one example : Spring Assist

I actually have two on mine, but one will will work for a normal trunk lid. I added the second one when I added a spoiler, This way, I KNOW when it is open. 











I also have a bad trunk switch, but only the exterior button is inoperational. I purchased one here for less than $6.

The last issue I have with the trunk is sometimes when I open it, it closes the latch back for some reason and when I go to close it, it cannot latch. after a few times trying to close it, I realize I need to reactivate the latch so it is in the right position. 

Hopefully one of these helps.


----------



## anjuhluh (Jun 20, 2019)

If you don't care to physically open the trunk and prefer using the fob to open it you can do what I did and just simply cut the wire for the latch. Used electrical tape to wrap the wire so it didn't rub on the other ones. I tried to unplug the wires, but that cuts the license plate lights and people get pulled over for that in my area. Haven't had it open on its own a single time since cutting the wire (and mine was opening while driving as well as when parked). I don't care to open it from the latch so I didn't see a point in spending the money on a replacement.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Can you clarify that? Did you cut the wire to the latch in the trunk lid? If so, have you since tried to open the trunk with the fob?


----------



## Jakerose (Jun 21, 2019)

This happened with my 2011 as well. Figured out the fob was sending signals without even being touched. I purchased a new key online for $20 and took it to the local Chevy dealer duplicate and that did the trick. All you need to do from there is program the key to your car which the dealer can do for you, or you can search how to program it online like I did.


----------



## Muscles62 (Jun 30, 2021)

While all other buttons on key fob function, trunk button has not worked since buying 2015 Honda Civic from Carvana. Trunk has opened spontaneously several times. Any thoughts on cause?


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Muscles62 said:


> While all other buttons on key fob function, trunk button has not worked since buying 2015 Honda Civic from Carvana. Trunk has opened spontaneously several times. Any thoughts on cause?


Welcome Aboard!

You may have a bad contact in your key fob. Some have used a hole punch to cut out a piece of tin foil and glued it to the back of the button on the fob. This may or may not work on your Honda fob. I am more familiar with the Chevy Cruze.









15.21US $ 15% OFF|Keyecu For Honda Civic City B-rv Crider 2013 2014 2015 2016 Upgraded Remote Car Key Fob 433mhz Id47 Chip - Car Key - AliExpress


Smarter Shopping, Better Living! Aliexpress.com




www.aliexpress.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Honda here.


----------

